# Getting Close



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Almost completed. Still have to finish up the outside aviary and the boxes, also the nest boxes inside. Am getting anxious to finished so I can start with the birds.

George


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Really nice job!


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

It is looking really great!

I bet you are getting anxious about getting some birds in there?!

Dan


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow! Your new loft looks really nice. Having visited Newport many, many times, I can say your loft is also in a great location.


----------

